# stupire in giro



## Schenker

Hola, ¿qué significa esa frase?, la saqué de aquí:

"Sono molti gli Under 20 pronti a stupire in giro per l'Europa: a fianco di Pato il Milan segue Benzema, il Barcellona punta su Giovani e Krkic, l'Arsenal su Denilson e Walcott"


----------



## Schenker

Hola. ¿Aquí "in giro" significa "en circulación"? Gracias.

"Un pieno di talento verde per il nuovo anno. Se il Milan s’aspetta tanto dal debutto di Pato, in giro per l’Europa abbondano gli under 20 che si muovono già da protagonisti. E infiammano il mercato."


----------



## traduttrice

En este caso, "*alrededor*" sería una mejor traducción. 
Para aclararte algo más, si es que sirve, te copio un ejemplo de la acepción "en circulación" = _"Attenzione però a mettere *in giro* tutti questi spiccioli, perché..."_

¡Suerte!


----------



## elitaliano

Hola,
¿porque atas _stupire_ con _in giro_? No es una expresion.

stupire = maravillar
in giro = estando de gira

Ergo:
Son muchos los Under 20 listos a maravillar (a todo el mundo) (cuando se exiben) de gira por Europa.


----------



## Sabrine07

En este caso "in giro" no significa que están de gira, sino que por Europa hay varios futbolistas que causan sensación.


----------



## Sabrine07

Por toda Europa.


----------



## Schenker

elitaliano said:


> Hola,
> ¿por qué atas _stupire_ con _in giro_? No es una expresion.
> No soy experto en italiano, solo me imaginé que podía ser una expresión.
> stupire = maravillar
> in giro = estando de gira
> 
> Ergo:
> Son muchos los Under 20 listos a maravillar (a todo el mundo) (cuando se exiben) de gira por Europa.


 
¿"in giro" no podría ser "en circulación" o algo parecido?


----------



## Schenker

traduttrice said:


> En este caso, "*alrededor*" sería una mejor traducción.
> Para aclararte algo más, si es que sirve, te copio un ejemplo de la acepción "en circulación" = _"Attenzione però a mettere *in giro* tutti questi spiccioli, perché..."_
> 
> ¡Suerte!


 
Hola.

¿"Alrededor" segura que queda bien aquí?


----------



## traduttrice

traduttrice said:


> En este caso, "*alrededor*" sería una mejor traducción.


 No "LA mejor" 

De hecho, "alrededor" es mejor traducción que "en circulación", y "*por toda* (Europa)..." es mucho mejor que 'mi' "alrededor"


----------



## Neuromante

Estoy seguro que es "Dispersos"
Son muchos los under20 (Perdón por el anglisismo) ´listos para asombrar /// que se encuentran (dispersos) por Europa..
Trovare in giro significa "encontrar por ahí" más o menos


----------



## gatogab

Schenker said:


> Hola, ¿qué significa esa frase?, la saqué de aquí:
> 
> "Sono molti gli Under 20 pronti a stupire in giro per l'Europa: a fianco di Pato il Milan segue Benzema, il Barcellona punta su Giovani e Krkic, l'Arsenal su Denilson e Walcott"


 
*stupire in giro* = maravillar por ahí.
En este caso por Europa.
Saludos
gatogab


----------



## gatogab

Schenker said:


> Hola.
> 
> ¿"Alrededor" segura que queda bien aquí?


 
*alrededor =* intorno.
gatogab


----------



## Schenker

"Dispersos" queda muy bien, ¿qué dicen los nativos de esa alternativa?


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno, la sugerí yo.
También "Sueltos", la idea es que se pueden encontrar bastantes de ellos con tal de tomarse la molestia de buscarlos


----------

